# ما هي الجنه؟



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....



عندي سؤال اريد ان اعرف اجابته....او استفساار


ما هي الجنة في الاعتقاد المسيحي؟



وشكـــــــــــــرا:dntknw:


----------



## صوت الرب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الجنة مصطلح إسلامي نحن نسميها الملكوت ( ملكوت السماوات)
و هو المكان الذي يعيش فيه المؤمنين بفرح و سلام مع ألله للأبد
مكان ليس فيه أكل و شرب و حوريات عين و أي شهوات مادية
لأن المؤمنون يلبسون جسد ممجد ليس فيه تعب أو مرض 
أو ألم أو حزن أو شهوات


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> الجنة مصطلح إسلامي نحن نسميها الملكوت ( ملكوت السماوات)
> و هو المكان الذي يعيش فيه المؤمنين بفرح و سلام مع ألله للأبد
> مكان ليس فيه أكل و شرب و حوريات عين و أي شهوات مادية
> لأن المؤمنون يلبسون جسد ممجد ليس فيه تعب أو مرض
> أو ألم أو حزن أو شهوات


 


اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟


----------



## صوت الرب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟


لنفكر منطقيا
فائدة الأكل هو أن تسد جوعك 
و فائدة الشرب هو أن تسد عطشك
و فائدة المتعه هو ان تسد احتياجك و مللك

الجوع و العطش و الإحتياج هي صفات الجسد البشري
و هي نوع من الضعف و الألم وهذه الأشياء لن تراها في الملكوت
ألله لأنه يحبنا سيمنع عنا الجوع و العطش و الإحتياج
و إلا ما فائدة الملكوت ؟!!!


----------



## DAWOODx (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*التمتع بحمبة الله اسما من كل الاشياء.:new5::yaka:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*متـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابع *​


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> لنفكر منطقيا
> فائدة الأكل هو أن تسد جوعك
> و فائدة الشرب هو أن تسد عطشك
> و فائدة المتعه هو ان تسد احتياجك و مللك
> ...


 

ولكن في الجنة الاكل والشرب ليس لسد حاجة العطش والجوع.....بل هو ليتمتع الانسان بالملذات....وكل ما يخطر بباله
لأنه في الدنيا تخلى عن كثير من اللذات للعباده والتقرب من الله....فسيجزيه الله نتيجة عبادته بهذه الملذات...وفي الجنة ايضا سيكونون قريبين من الله تعالى الذي بسبب رضاه عليهم سوف يمتعهم...

نحن نعبد الله في الدنيا ونعمل ما امرنا به ونمتنع عما نهانا عنه...ليجزينا يوم القيامة بالجنه...

ملكوت السماوات...كيف يكون جزاءا ان لم يتمتع الانسان فيه بشيء؟؟
فالروحانيه يجب ان تكون في الدنيا بالعبادة والاعمال التي تقرب الى الله


وشكرا عالحوار


----------



## fouad78 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

أحببت فقط أن أضع بعض الآيات التي تتحدث عن الملكوت من الكتاب المقدس ​ 
بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه (1 كورنثوس 2: 9)


لان ليس ملكوت الله اكلا وشربا.بل هو بر وسلام وفرح في الروح القدس. (روميه 14: 17) 


فاجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون اذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله. 30 لانهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. (متى 22: 29 - 30)​
3 وسمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم. 4 وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت. 5 وقال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا.وقال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة وامينة.
6 ثم قال لي قد تم.انا هو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية.انا اعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا. 7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء واكون له الها وهو يكون لي ابنا. 8 واما الخائفون وغير المؤمنين والرجسون والقاتلون والزناة والسحرة وعبدة الاوثان وجميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني (سفر الرؤيا 21: 3 - 8)


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (13 سبتمبر 2011)

There is no Ganna .....Ganna is belong to Ali Ganna it is not even exist that is the shadow of death.....! there is heaven how are going to.......! for how are wearing the wear of wading in that time our nature are different doesn't need any what we normally need....! no pain no food no sadness no worries no envy..no sex.....!so hymens to God.........! it how are not using to have no place in heaven.....well don.....!


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكوت هو ان تشعر برضا الرب عنك سعادة غير عادية  تشعر بالنعمة والاطمئنان الكامل انت لا تحتاج الى اى شىء اخر


----------



## Philoxinos (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ومحبّة ربّنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكِ أختي المباركة
*​


> نحن نعبد الله في الدنيا ونعمل ما امرنا به ونمتنع عما نهانا عنه...ليجزينا يوم القيامة بالجنه..


*عبادة الله بالتالي هي للمصلحة والفائدة الشخصية لا غير1!! نعبده ونحن مكرهين لننال عطاياه!! وهل تظنين الله سبحانه يتعامل مثلنا نحن البشر؟ وقد خلقنا لنأكل ونشرب ونتزوج فقط؟
*



> اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟


*هذه الأمور هي دليل على النقص والحاجة. وبالتالي فالله لا يعطينا شيئاً كامل. وهذا يناقض صفة كرمه الجزيل.

وأود أن أسأل هنا: إنّ الأمور المادية التي ذكرتها، هي خاصة بالجسد. فهل في الإسلام عندكم قيامة أجساد؟ وهل سيكون في الجنة أجساد؟
وإن لم يكن كذلك، فبالتالي حتى لو كان هناك أكل وشرب وزواج، فلن يستطيع الإنسان الحصول عليها لأنّه سيكون نفساً فقط، والنفس لا يمكنها القيام بهذه الأمور. (بحسب الإسلام أقول).

إنّ كلمة جنّة هي كلمة سريانية (gantho) ومعناها حديقة، فردوس، وهي يقصد بها جنّة عدن. وقد كانت ماديّة. بحسب ما نراه في الكتاب المقدّس. ولكن الأمر اختلف مع المسيح فقد وهبنا شيئاً أعظم وهو الملكوت السماوي، الذي فيه سنكون في حالة من المجد لا يمكن وصفها نفساً وجسداً (جسد غير فانٍ، وغير هذا الجسد الناقص).
ثمّ قولي لي كيف يعيش الملائكة وهم فرحون، دون أن يأكلوا ويشربوا ويتزوّجوا؟
ثمّ اسألي نفسك، أنت كمرأة هل سيقتصر وجودك في الجنّة على الأكل والشرب، وناقصة الحقوق من حيث الزواج كما للرجل (وهل الله ظالم؟) حاشا.
وأودّ أن أسألك أيضاً. تخيّلي شخصاً مريضاً أشدّ المرض، فهل سيشتهي أكلاً وشرباً أو حتّى أن يقوم من سريره ليقوم بعلاقة جسدية. (هل رأيت شخصاً هكذا؟)
وهذا يدلّ على أنّ هذه الأمور لا تمنح السعادة الأبدية. وبالتالي على بطلانها. فهي في كثيرٍ من الأوقات توجد غير مجدية لا طعم فيها.

سلام ومحبّة
*


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *سلام ومحبّة ربّنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكِ أختي المباركة*​
> 
> 
> *عبادة الله بالتالي هي للمصلحة والفائدة الشخصية لا غير1!! نعبده ونحن مكرهين لننال عطاياه!! وهل تظنين الله سبحانه يتعامل مثلنا نحن البشر؟ وقد خلقنا لنأكل ونشرب ونتزوج فقط؟*
> ...


 


لماذا تقول هي مصلحة شخصيه؟
الله خلقنا لنعبده وهذه الدنيا دار اختبار ليجزي كل واحد حسب عمله في الاخر.....اذا لمن تكوون المصلحه؟ ان الله ليس بحاجة عباده انه غني عنا
اتريد ان تقوول ان الله بحاجتكم؟
هل اللله بحاجة الانسان؟

ان الجنة هو جزاااااء من الله ليمتع به الانسان
نعم هي مصلحة شخصيه....وهي نيل رضا الله تعالى وان راض الله على عبده فإن ثوابه الجنه


----------



## صوت الرب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> ولكن في الجنة الاكل والشرب ليس لسد حاجة العطش والجوع.....بل هو ليتمتع الانسان بالملذات....وكل ما يخطر بباله
> لأنه في الدنيا تخلى عن كثير من اللذات للعباده والتقرب من الله....فسيجزيه الله نتيجة عبادته بهذه الملذات...وفي الجنة ايضا سيكونون قريبين من الله تعالى الذي بسبب رضاه عليهم سوف يمتعهم...
> 
> نحن نعبد الله في الدنيا ونعمل ما امرنا به ونمتنع عما نهانا عنه...ليجزينا يوم القيامة بالجنه...
> ...


يا أخي الحبيب
أولا : التفكير في أن تمنع نفسك من الأشياء في هذه الحياة
لكي تحصل عليها في الحياة الآخرة هو تفكير غير منطقي

تمنع نفسك من السرقة لكي تسرق في الجنة !!!
تمنع نفسك من القتل لكي تقتل في الجنة !!!
تمنع نفسك من الزنى لكي تزني مع 72 حورية في الجنة !!!
تمنع نفسك من الخمر لكي تشربه في الجنة !!!

ثانيا : من قال أننا لن نفرح بالملكوت ؟ مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس
بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين ولم تسمع اذن ولم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه

ثالثا : انت لن تتمتع بالطعام إن لم تكن جائعا
تخيل نفسك أكلت وجبة دسمة و أمتلئت نهائيا
و قمت بإعطائك طعامك المفضل فهل ستأكله
بالتأكيد لا لأنك شبعان و لن تتمتع في تناوله


----------



## Philoxinos (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*[QUOTE*]لماذا تقول هي مصلحة شخصيه؟[/QUOTE]*
المصلحة الشخصية بحسب بكلامي وبحسب ما استنتجته من كلامك. هنا تفترض عمل كلّ شيء حتى المراءاة في العبادة، وكأنّ الله يقبل أي شيء ليرضى به.
إنّ الله ليس بحاجة لنا، ولكنّه لا يرضى بعبادة جافة لا نرى فيها إلّا الأكل والشرب.
مثل إنسان فقير ذهب إلى الملك يطلب منها قمامة. فتخيّلي مالذي سيفعله الملك بهذه الإنسان!! لربّما سيحبسه ويقتله، لأنّه أهانه. (أول ليس هناك إهانة لله فيما نرجوه بهذه الأمور المادّية) (صدّيقيني الذي يسمع ما تقولينه، سيتخيّل في الحال أن هناك جوع أو عطش غير طبيعيين، وسيأخذ نظرة غير جيدة عن طالبهما).

أرجو قراءة إضافتي السابقة والإجابة عنها.
*


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> يا أخي الحبيب
> أولا : التفكير في أن تمنع نفسك من الأشياء في هذه الحياة
> لكي تحصل عليها في الحياة الآخرة هو تفكير غير منطقي
> 
> ...


 

من قال انا اقصد السرقه واقصد القتل واقصد الزنا؟

نحن عندنا الاغاني محرمه....ومن يسمع الاغاني يحرم في الجنة من سماع صوت الله.....وهذا مثال واحد فقط....لأوضح لك الفكره


اذن هو ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت....يعني كيف تتخيل انه يممكن ان نجوع؟......انت لاتعرف كيف هي الحياة في الجنه حتى تقول انه لابد ان تجوع حتى تأكل...
ان هذه الملذات التي في الدنيا ابدا لا تساوي شيئا امام ملذات الجنه......ان طعم الفاكهة الواحده من فواكه الجنهكل يوم يختلف ويصبح الذ من واهل الجنة كل يوم يشتاقون ليتذوقوا هذا الطعم...
ان الجنة لا يمكن تخيلها... في الاذهان.....لا يوجد جوع ولا عطش ولا بيع ولا شراء ولاشيء من ما في الدنيا....
وقال الله ان الدنيا لا تساوي جناح بعوضه....تخيل يعني

ما فائدة الدنيا اذا؟
اليس ليبلونا الله فيها؟ اليس ليرا اعمالنا؟....ان الله ليس بحاجتنا كيف نساعده فس ملكه يوم القيامه...


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *[QUOTE*]لماذا تقول هي مصلحة شخصيه؟


*المصلحة الشخصية بحسب بكلامي وبحسب ما استنتجته من كلامك. هنا تفترض عمل كلّ شيء حتى المراءاة في العبادة، وكأنّ الله يقبل أي شيء ليرضى به.*
*إنّ الله ليس بحاجة لنا، ولكنّه لا يرضى بعبادة جافة لا نرى فيها إلّا الأكل والشرب.*
*مثل إنسان فقير ذهب إلى الملك يطلب منها قمامة. فتخيّلي مالذي سيفعله الملك بهذه الإنسان!! لربّما سيحبسه ويقتله، لأنّه أهانه. (أول ليس هناك إهانة لله فيما نرجوه بهذه الأمور المادّية) (صدّيقيني الذي يسمع ما تقولينه، سيتخيّل في الحال أن هناك جوع أو عطش غير طبيعيين، وسيأخذ نظرة غير جيدة عن طالبهما).*

*أرجو قراءة إضافتي السابقة والإجابة عنها.*
[/QUOTE]


ان الله اوضح لنا الاعمال التي يجب ان نقوم بها والاعمال التي يجب ان ننهي عنها.....فمن عمل مثل ما امر نال رضاه....وسيجزيه على هذه الاعمال بالجنه......
ان جنتنا هي الجنه التي يتمناها الانسان  لأن الانسان شهواته كثيره....انتم تقولون انكم ستكونون في ملكوت الله.....طيب كيف سيكون وضعكم هناك؟

ارجو التفسير
سأعود في الليل ان شاء الله

وشكرا على الحوار الرائع


----------



## Philoxinos (13 سبتمبر 2011)

> ان الله اوضح لنا الاعمال التي يجب ان نقوم بها والاعمال التي يجب ان ننهي  عنها.....فمن عمل مثل ما امر نال رضاه....وسيجزيه على هذه الاعمال  بالجنه......
> ان جنتنا هي الجنه التي يتمناها الانسان  لأن الانسان شهواته كثيره....انتم  تقولون انكم ستكونون في ملكوت الله.....طيب كيف سيكون وضعكم هناك؟



*أختي المباركة لم تجيبي على أسئلتي السابقة*

*وانا قبل أن أتكلّم عن الملكوت عندنا، أودّ أن تتأملّي وتجيبيني، ما هو وضع الملائكة، وكيف يعيشون؟ هل هم فرحون أم تعسون؟
وما وضع الله، هل الله محتاج (حاشا)؟ فممّا أرى من كلامك. إنّ الله وملائكته هم نفسهم غير مسرورين (لعدم وجود أكل وشرب).
وإن قلتِ لي إنّ الأمر متعلّق بالإنسان لأنّ له شهوات!! فأقول لكِ هناك لن تبقى الشهوة (لانعدام الجسد حسب معتقدكم -كما أظن- وأرجو إيضاح الأمر).

سأراك لاحقاً ونكمل الحديث
إن منحنا الربّ حياةً وعشنا
الربّ يكون معكِ*


----------



## ملحد حر (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟


 
كلامك منطقي فعلا 

ربما يكون هذا سبب رئيسي لعدم ذهاب المسيحيين في أوروبا لكنائسهم وبعدهم عن دينهم وانشغالهم بملذات الدنيا واللهو والمرح


----------



## صوت الرب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> من قال انا اقصد السرقه واقصد القتل واقصد الزنا؟
> 
> نحن عندنا الاغاني محرمه....ومن يسمع الاغاني يحرم في الجنة من سماع صوت الله.....وهذا مثال واحد فقط....لأوضح لك الفكره
> 
> ...


تقولين الجنة لا يمكن تخيلها !!!
الفكر الإسلامي جعل الجنة كالأرض نفس الأفكار و الأعمال
طعام و شراب و حور عين و ... الخ
الجنة عندكم يمكن تخيلها فكل ما فيها رأته العين و سمعته الاذن
أما عندنا نحن فهي عالم آخر شيء آخر مختلف عما تعودنا عليه
نعيش بها بجسد ممجد مختلف عن جسدنا الحالي
لا يوجد فيها طعام و شراب و حور عين 
شيء مختلف تماما لا يمكننا أن نتصوره
لهذا عبارة "ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت"
تنطبق على ملكوتنا و ليس على الجنة الإسلامية


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *أختي المباركة لم تجيبي على أسئلتي السابقة*
> 
> *وانا قبل أن أتكلّم عن الملكوت عندنا، أودّ أن تتأملّي وتجيبيني، ما هو وضع الملائكة، وكيف يعيشون؟ هل هم فرحون أم تعسون؟*
> *الملائكة خلقوا فقط ليؤدوا المهام التي يأمرهم الله بها وهم اجسادهم وخلقهم يختلف عن خلق بني البشر فالملائكة لا ينامون ولا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولايتزوجون....لا يجب ان نقارن أخي*
> ...


 ويكون مع الجميع


----------



## الملكـــه (13 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت الرب قال:


> تقولين الجنة لا يمكن تخيلها !!!
> نعم لا يمكن تخيلها بسبب الجمال الذي لا يخطر على بال احد
> الفكر الإسلامي جعل الجنة كالأرض نفس الأفكار و الأعمال
> طعام و شراب و حور عين و ... الخ....نحن نتصور انها نفس الافكار لأننا لا نستطيع تصور جمالها اخي
> ...


 

والله يجزي المؤمنين والمؤمنات الجنه ان شاء الله


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟



*من لم يعرف الله في حياته يبحث عن المتعة والأكل والشرب والجنس في الجنة*


----------



## Philoxinos (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*عذراً أخي أو أختي أرجو تحديد الجنس (فاسمك مؤنث، ولكن الإشارة على اليمين تشير للمذكّر)
عذراً على كلّ حال.*



> *الملائكة  خلقوا فقط ليؤدوا المهام التي يأمرهم الله بها وهم اجسادهم وخلقهم يختلف  عن خلق بني البشر فالملائكة لا ينامون ولا يأكلون ولا يشربون  ولايتزوجون....لا يجب ان نقارن أخي*


*سؤالي كان هل هم مسرورن، أم لا؟ وأضيف أيضاً ما سبب سعادتهم.
على كلّ حال بحسب إنجيلنا، الإنسان سيغدو مثل ملائكة الله (لا يأكل ولا يشرب ولا يتزوّج) طبعاً مع فارق من حيث الطبيعة (للملائكة طبيعة روحية محضة، والبشر لهم طبيعة بشرية ممجّدة أي منزّهة عن عنّ المادّة).
ومن حيث أنّنا سنكون مثل الملائكة، فهل يستحيل على الله هذا الشيء؟*



> *.في  معتقدنا الجسد لا ينعدم عن الروح اخي الكريم.....فهناك سيبقى الانسان  انسانا...ولكن ستتغير الصفات التي تتضمنها الجسد مثل الشعور بالالم  ...والحاجات الجسديه...ولكن طريقة الهيئه هي نفسها...ما عدا ان اهل الجنة  سيكونون فائقي الجماال طبعا....*


*شكراً على التوضيح
بالنسبة للحاجات الجسدية. ألا يُعتبر الأكل والشرب والجنس حاجات. أي أن الإنسان في الجنّة سيرى أنّه في حاجة أن يستمتع (أليست هذه حاجة).
أمّا بالنسبة لنا في المسيحية فلا حاجات كهذه في الملكوت.*




*أمّا بالنسبة لملكوتنا فلنسمع:
ملكوتنا المرتجى ليس ملكوتاً مادّياً يُحلّل فيه ما حُرّم على الأرض، وهو يتماشى مع قدسية الله، فالله قدّوس ولا يرضى بالخطيئة (مهما تغيّر الزمان والمكان).
ملكوتنا فيه نجد معنى المحبّة الحقيقية وليس الشهوة التي لا ترى في الإنسان إلّا أعضاء منه، وتنسى الباقي، وكأنّي بالإنسان كائن بدون عقل.
الله لم يخلقنا ليجعلنا لعبةً يلهو بها وقت فراغه (حاشا لله). فهو يريد خيرنا الاسمى.
الله خلقنا أعلى من الملائكة، فكيف نكون أقلّ منهم ونتشبّه بالحيوانات، الملائكة لا تحتاج فكيف يمكننا نحن أن نحتاج ونحن اسمى منها.
ملكوتنا لا يمكن وصفه بأي تعابير وإلّا لكان القدّيس بولس توسّع في شرحه. وأمّا في الإسلام فاستفاضوا في شرحه وتفاصيله الدقيقة.
فإن كان بالإمكان الحصول على الملكوت المادّي هنا فما حاجة الجنّة.

ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع
*


> ويكون مع الجميع


*الأهم أن نكون نحن معه
ونسمع صوته وليس صوت شهواتنا

الربّ يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*



اذا ما فائدة الجنة ان لم يكن فيه اكل وشرب ومتعه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**التمتع بالله فقط*
*هل يكفيك ام لا ؟!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


انت سألت / سألتي ونحن نجيبك بكل سرور ولكن على ما يبدوا لديك اعتراضات وبالتأكيد نحن دورنا ان نزيل اللبس. إن موضوع الجنة والملكوت والحياة الاخرى يعتبر شيء لم يسمع به احد ولم يراه أحد، فكل ما نحصل عليه في الاسلام او في المسيحية هي وعود لمن يتبعون الله وهو الفوز العظيم صح؟

هناك اختلافات جوهرية في مفهومنا المسيحي عن الملكوت وهو ما لن تجده/تجدينه في الاسلام. السبب هو: إحتكام الروحانية منذ بداية الايمان! أي ان المسيحية ديانة روحانية الى أقصى الحدود، ولا محل للجسد فيها والملذات للوصول الى الله. هذا هو مفهومنا، فبما أننا نعبد الله الواحد فينبغي ان نعبده بالروح الوحق هذا ما علمنا اياه الرب يسوع المسيح. 

العبادة بالروح: هي رفع الذات الانسانية عن جميع ملذاتها وعن جميع شهواتها للوصول الى ادراك الكمال الإلهي الذي بواسطته نقدر أن نسمع الى ما يريده الله من خلال كلمته وتعاليمه وتطبيقها عملياً في حياتنا (اي الروحانية هي أساس المسيحية)

العبادة بالحق: (تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم) - الحق هو معرفة كل مقاصد الله في حياتنا، والوعود التي أعطاها للجنس البشري من خلال شرائع تهدف وتصبوا الى رقي جنسنا الانساني والحلول دون سقوطه في الخطايا كي يكون مقدساً وسامي أبلغ السمو.

النتيجة: الاتحاد الروحي بين الانسان وخالقه الله يؤدي به الى الفوز العظيم وهو الوجود الابدي أمام وجه الله الذي لا غنى عنه في الملكوت وهو ما وعد به المؤمنيين وأي شيء حسي خارج هذا النطاق يعتبر بعيد كل البعد عن الحضور الإلهي في الملكوت وإلا لبقينا على الارض نطلب احاسيسنا وتمتعاتنا!

باركك الرب


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أسف (تصحيح) نعبده بالروح والحق


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Philoxinos قال:


> *عذراً أخي أو أختي أرجو تحديد الجنس (فاسمك مؤنث، ولكن الإشارة على اليمين تشير للمذكّر)*
> *عذراً على كلّ حال.*
> 
> *سؤالي كان هل هم مسرورن، أم لا؟ وأضيف أيضاً ما سبب سعادتهم.*
> ...


وفي حياة جميع المؤمنين


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

انا سالت سؤال منتظر اجابته
فى الجنة تمتع بالله فقط
هل يكفيكى ام لا ؟


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا سالت سؤال منتظر اجابته
> فى الجنة تمتع بالله فقط
> هل يكفيكى ام لا ؟


 كيف يكون التمتع بالله ...اليس ان يرضى علينا؟
نتمتــــــــــــــع برضا الله عليــــــــــــــــــــنا...


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> انت سألت / سألتي ونحن نجيبك بكل سرور ولكن على ما يبدوا لديك اعتراضات وبالتأكيد نحن دورنا ان نزيل اللبس. إن موضوع الجنة والملكوت والحياة الاخرى يعتبر شيء لم يسمع به احد ولم يراه أحد، فكل ما نحصل عليه في الاسلام او في المسيحية هي وعود لمن يتبعون الله وهو الفوز العظيم صح؟
> اكيـــــــــد صح
> هناك اختلافات جوهرية في مفهومنا المسيحي عن الملكوت وهو ما لن تجده/تجدينه في الاسلام. السبب هو: إحتكام الروحانية منذ بداية الايمان! أي ان المسيحية ديانة روحانية الى أقصى الحدود، ولا محل للجسد فيها والملذات للوصول الى الله. هذا هو مفهومنا، فبما أننا نعبد الله الواحد فينبغي ان نعبده بالروح الوحق هذا ما علمنا اياه الرب يسوع المسيح.
> اذا كانت الروح فقط هي السبيل لعبادة الله اذا لماذا تتزوجون؟ وتأكلون وتشربون؟ وتلهون؟....ان الله خلق الانسان بصفاته هذه بدون ان يفرض عليه ان يتوقف عن كل ما يخدم جسده...فالله عدل بين الجسد والروح...ان نعطي للجسد حقه وللروح حقه..
> ...


وبارك فيكم


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> كيف يكون التمتع بالله ...اليس ان يرضى علينا؟
> نتمتــــــــــــــع برضا الله عليــــــــــــــــــــنا...


التمتع برضا الله يحصل ايضا على الارض بين المؤمن وربه
فما هو الجديد فى علاقتك بالله فى الجنة ؟
منتظر الجواب


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> التمتع برضا الله يحصل ايضا على الارض بين المؤمن وربه
> فما هو الجديد فى علاقتك بالله فى الجنة ؟
> منتظر الجواب


 
لو لم يرضا الله علينا لأدخلنا جنهم

هذا هو الفرق.....نحن نعمل ما امرنا الله به في الدنيا وننال جزائنا في الاخره
هذا هو الفرف


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> لو لم يرضا الله علينا لأدخلنا جنهم
> 
> هذا هو الفرق.....نحن نعمل ما امرنا الله به في الدنيا وننال جزائنا في الاخره
> هذا هو الفرف


جميل
اذن الرضى يتحقق على الارض
فما هو الجديد فى علاقتك مع الله فى الجنة ؟ ام ان علاقتك به ستنقطع ام ماذا ؟!!


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> جميل
> اذن الرضى يتحقق على الارض
> فما هو الجديد فى علاقتك مع الله فى الجنة ؟ ام ان علاقتك به ستنقطع ام ماذا ؟!!


 
الفرق اننا ستعرف ان كان راض عنا في الاااخره

اذا ادخلنا الجنه فهو راض علينا.....وبرضااه هذا  سيعطينا ما نستحقه في الجنه


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> الفرق اننا ستعرف ان كان راض عنا في الاااخره
> 
> اذا ادخلنا الجنه فهو راض علينا.....وبرضااه هذا سيعطينا ما نستحقه في الجنه


وبعد ان عرفنا انه رضى عنا كيف ستكون علاقتنا به ؟ هل ستنقطع ام ماذا ؟!
منتظر الجواب


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> وبعد ان عرفنا انه رضى عنا كيف ستكون علاقتنا به ؟ هل ستنقطع ام ماذا ؟!
> منتظر الجواب


 

كيف تنقطع علاقتنا به...ونحن نعيش في جنته؟ ونسمع صوته؟....ونراه؟

نحن نعيش قريبا منه وفس جنته.....طبعا لا تنقطع علاقتنا به....بل في الجنة كل يوم سنسبح باسمه ونحمده


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> كيف تنقطع علاقتنا به...ونحن نعيش في جنته؟ ونسمع صوته؟....ونراه؟
> نحن نعيش قريبا منه وفس جنته.....طبعا لا تنقطع علاقتنا به....بل في الجنة كل يوم سنسبح باسمه ونحمده


جميل جدا جدا
هل "سماع صوته ورؤيته وتسبيحه" لا تكفى بالنسبة لكى ؟ هل علاقتك بالله تكفى ام تريدى جنس واكل وشرب وخمر ؟!


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> جميل جدا جدا
> هل "سماع صوته ورؤيته وتسبيحه" لا تكفى بالنسبة لكى ؟ هل علاقتك بالله تكفى ام تريدى جنس واكل وشرب وخمر ؟!


 
ان الله هو الذي وعدنا بهذا النعيم......
وعلى فكره ليس كل اهل الجنه في درجة واحده..ففي الجنة درجات....ينال كل مؤمن دؤجته حسب درجة طاعته لله


طبعا يكفينا النظر الى وجهه الكريم


ولكن ذاك النعيم....سوف يناله كل انسان ودرجته في الجنه

اما اذا كان جميع اهل الجنة بنفس الدرجه فهذا ليس بعدل.....يعني اذا كان جزاؤهم جميعا هو ان يكونوا مع الله كالملائكه....فهذا جزاء واحد للجميع


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> ان الله هو الذي وعدنا بهذا النعيم......


وهل الله يرى انه لا يكفى للانسان كى يعده بامور غيره ؟!


> طبعا يكفينا النظر الى وجهه الكريم


هذا تناقض !
بما انه يكفيكم فهل الله لا يدرى هذا كى يجعلكم تفعلوا امور غير التمتع بعلاقتكم به ؟!



> اما اذا كان جميع اهل الجنة بنفس الدرجه فهذا ليس بعدل.....يعني اذا كان جزاؤهم جميعا هو ان يكونوا مع الله كالملائكه....فهذا جزاء واحد للجميع


ومن قال هذا !
سيتمتع كل شخص بالله بدرجة متفاوت
وكأن كل شخص له وعائه الخاص
سيمتلأ وعاء الجميع ولكن لكل شخص وعاء حجمه مختلف فهذا اكبر وذاك اقل وبهذا يتحقق العدل

اما اذا كان الجنس هو مقياس المزايدة فهذا شيئ حيوانى مقزز بعيد عن الروحانية والتمتع بالله !


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> وهل الله يرى انه لا يكفى للانسان كى يعده بامور غيره ؟!
> 
> هذا تناقض !
> بما انه يكفيكم فهل الله لا يدرى هذا كى يجعلكم تفعلوا امور غير التمتع بعلاقتكم به ؟!
> ...


 
عفوا اخي......لماذا تتعمد الى  استخدام كلمة الجنس.....هل الجنة هو الجنس اهكذا فهمت؟

دعنا نتابع الحوار بأسلوب راقي....واتمنى ان تختار الفاظك....لا تقل حيوانيه وغير ذلك....اذا كان الجنس صفه حيوانيه....زفكل البشر حيوانات...



انت سألتني وانا اجبت......وعلى فكره,,,,النظر الى وجه الله عندنا هو افضل شيء يحصل عليه الانسان في الجنه


لو سمعت عن اوصاف الجنه....التي بحدود عقولنا فقط ستتوق الى دخوله....وتتشجع بعمل الاعمال الصالحه....وعبادة الله كما امر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*دعينا نتســــــــــــــــائل:
1- ما الفائدة من وراء ممارسة الجنس فى الجنة .
2- لماذا للرجل عدد كبير من الحوريات وليس للمرأة المثل ؟
3- لماذا تم الإسهاب فى الوصف للمتعة الجنسية فى الجنة؟
4- مافائدة الولدان المخلدون فى الجنة ؟
*


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> عفوا اخي......لماذا تتعمد الى استخدام كلمة الجنس.....هل الجنة هو الجنس اهكذا فهمت؟
> دعنا نتابع الحوار بأسلوب راقي....واتمنى ان تختار الفاظك....لا تقل حيوانيه وغير ذلك....اذا كان الجنس صفه حيوانيه....زفكل البشر حيوانات


اختى الغالية لااقصد استفزازك حقا وكلم ان كان لديكى اعتراض على الفاظى فلماذا بالحرى لا تعترضى على الفاظ القرآن فلقد ذكر فى وصف الحور العين ابشع من هذا بكثير !
اما اعتراضى على الجنس فلأن الفرق بين الانسان والحيوان ان الانسان له ضوابط اخلاقية
والجنس فى الجنة مع عشرات الحوريات هو فعل بلا اى ضوابط وبهذا ينحدر الانسان الى حيون ...اهذا ما يسمى تكريم ؟!!






> انت سألتني وانا اجبت......وعلى فكره,,,,النظر الى وجه الله عندنا هو افضل شيء يحصل عليه الانسان في الجنه


بما انه افضل شيئ فما الحاجة الى اشياء اخرى ؟
مرة اخرى هل يكفيكى الله ام لا ؟!
اعتقد ان لسان حالك يقول : لا




> لو سمعت عن اوصاف الجنه....التي بحدود عقولنا فقط ستتوق الى دخوله....وتتشجع بعمل الاعمال الصالحه....وعبادة الله كما امر


اذن الهدف ليس الله بل الجنة ونعيمها !
وبهذا يصبح الله مهمش تماما او مجرد وسيلة وسلم للحصول على هذا النعيم
وهذا يعكس مدى وهن علاقتكم بالله !
وبهذا لا عجب ان تستميتوا فى التعلق بنعيم الجنة المادى لانه غايتكم

*صدق الرب يسوع حينما قال "لانه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك"*
*انتم قلبكم ليس مع الله بل مع الماديات حيث كنزكم الفانى !*


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *دعينا نتســــــــــــــــائل:*
> *1- ما الفائدة من وراء ممارسة الجنس فى الجنة .*
> *لماذا فقط تذكرون الجنس؟...ان الله اعلم بما يمتع الانسان في الجنه...*
> *2- لماذا للرجل عدد كبير من الحوريات وليس للمرأة المثل ؟*
> ...


 


اللهم ارزقنا الجنه


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> اختى الغالية لااقصد استفزازك حقا وكلم ان كان لديكى اعتراض على الفاظى فلماذا بالحرى لا تعترضى على الفاظ القرآن فلقد ذكر فى وصف الحور العين ابشع من هذا بكثير !
> ارني ماذا وصف الله من اوصاف بشعه للحور العين؟؟انا من اقرأ القرآن واعلم كيف وصف الله الحور العين...
> اما اعتراضى على الجنس فلأن الفرق بين الانسان والحيوان ان الانسان له ضوابط اخلاقية.....
> من قال انه في الجنة لا توجد ضوابط اخلاقيه.؟.....وأين الايه التي تدل بالضبط على ممارسة الجنس؟
> ...


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

قال تعالى(ياعبادي لاخوف اليوم عليكم ولا انتم تحزنون(68)الذين آمنو بآياتنا وكانو مؤمنين(69)ادخلو الجنه انتم وأزواجكم تحبرون(70)يطافعليهم بصحاف من ذهب وأكواب فيها ماتشتهيهالانفس وتلذ الأعين وأنتم فيها خالدون(71)وتلك الجنة الي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون(72)لكم فيها فاكهة كثيره منها تأكلون) 
عن ابي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال,قال :النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ((قال الله تعالى أعددت لعبادي الصالحين مالا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر, وأقرؤو ان شئتم 
(فلا تعلم نفس ما اخفي لهم من قرة اعين جزاء بما كانو يعملون)السجده** متفق عليه
وعنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ((أول زمرة يدخلون الجنه على صورة القمر ليلة البدر .ثم الذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في السماء ضياء ,لا يبولون ولا يتغوطون ولا يتفلون .ولا يمتخطون,امشاطهم الذهب ,ورشحهم المسك,ومجامرهم الألوًه_عود الطيب_أزواجهم الحور العين ,على خلق رجل واحد,على صورة ابيهم آدم ستون ذراعا في السماء ))متفق عليه
وفي روايه للبخاري ومسلم ((آنيتهم الذهل ,ورشحهم المسك,ولكل واحد منهم زوجتان
يرى سوق مخهما من وراء اللحم من الحسن ,لا اختلاف بينهما ولا تباغض:قلوبهم قلب واحد 
يسبحون الله بكرة وعشيا )) 




هذا شيء بسييييييط جدا من وصف نعيم الجنه...


----------



## Critic (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> ارني ماذا وصف الله من اوصاف بشعه للحور العين؟؟انا من اقرأ القرآن واعلم كيف وصف الله الحور العين...
> اما اعتراضى على الجنس فلأن الفرق بين الانسان والحيوان ان الانسان له ضوابط اخلاقية.....
> من قال انه في الجنة لا توجد ضوابط اخلاقيه.؟.....وأين الايه التي تدل بالضبط على ممارسة الجنس؟
> والجنس فى الجنة مع عشرات الحوريات هو فعل بلا اى ضوابط وبهذا ينحدر الانسان الى حيون ...اهذا ما يسمى تكريم ؟!!...
> اعيد واكرر...ااتني بالايه الداله على وصف الله لممارسة الجنس مع الحور العين


*تستطيعى ان تقرأى اقوال علمائك والاحاديث و الايات التى يندى لها الجبين خجلا من هنا :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2744101&postcount=6


*اما الان فلقد انتهيت ولن اكرر كلامى فلقد اتضح من مداخلاتك ان الله بالنسلة لكم مجرد سلٍم للوصول للنعيم !*
*لكن على ان اذكر قول الرب الذى تحقق فيكم :*
*يَقْتَرِبُ إِلَيَّ هذَا الشَّعْبُ بِفَمِهِ، وَيُكْرِمُني بِشَفَتَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيدًا (متى15 :8)*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*لماذا فقط تذكرون الجنس؟...ان الله اعلم بما يمتع الانسان في الجنه...

لأنه لافائدة من ممارسة الجنس فى الجنة .
الجنس له متعه مصاحبه فى الأرض من أجل التكاثر وإعمار الكون لأنه لولا المتعه لعذف الكثيرون  عن الزواج  ولكن مافائدته فى الجنة؟





			أن الله قد أغرى الرجال وشوقهم للجنة بذكر ما فيها من ( الحور العين )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


إذن فالغاية من دخولهم الجنة هو الإسمتاع بحور العين ونكاحهم وليس الحياة فى معية الله القدوس والتأمل فى عظمته أمدا .




			أن من طبيعة النساء الحياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهو أيضا طبع فى كثير من الرجال فهو أمر لايخص المرأة وحدها ويوجد لكل قاعدة شذوذ قد يزيد أو ينقص .




			3- أن شوق المرأة للرجال ليس كشوق الرجال للمرأة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معلومة غير صحيحة بالمرة وإلا لماذا نوصى الزوج بأن يعطى إمرأته حقها من الناحية الجسديه .
ولماذا يطلق القاضى المرأى التى هجرها زوجها خوفا عليها من الفتنه ؟

ا






			ذكرلي الدليل على الاسهاب في وصف المتعه الجنسيه في الجنه لقد تركتم جميع المتع وتأتون فقط لهذه النقطه....مع انكم تعلمون ان النفس الانسانيه لا تخلو من هذه المتعه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وصف رجوعهن أبكارا فى كل مرة ينكحون فيها أليس هذا إسهابا ؟
وصف قوة الرجل بمئة أليس فى ذلك إسهابا ؟
وصف أن النكاح شغل أهل الجنة أليس فى هذا إسهابا ؟
وصف جمال حوريات الجنة أليسإسهابا ؟
ا






			لولدان المخلدوون لخدمة اهل الجنه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أليسوا من أجل المتعة الجسدية؟
*


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

وصف الحوور العين ليس فيه اي خجل.....لأنن الله يبين اوصافهن في الجنه......حتى يشوق المؤمنين الى جنته.


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا فقط تذكرون الجنس؟...ان الله اعلم بما يمتع الانسان في الجنه...*
> 
> *لأنه لافائدة من ممارسة الجنس فى الجنة .*
> *الجنس له متعه مصاحبه فى الأرض من أجل التكاثر وإعمار الكون لأنه لولا المتعه لعذف الكثيرون عن الزواج ولكن مافائدته فى الجنة؟*
> ...


 جواب كل هذا هل نحن ملاااائكة ام بشر؟

ولما لا نتمتع في الجنه.؟.....ما المانع ان كان الله يريد ان يرفه المؤمنين ويمتعهم؟


----------



## fouad78 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> وصف الحوور العين ليس فيه اي خجل.....لأنن الله يبين اوصافهن في الجنه......حتى يشوق المؤمنين الى جنته.


كلامك في منتهى الخطورة
أنتِ تجملي الصورة ولكنها في منتهى البشاعة وحاشى لله أن يفعل ذلك​


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> كلامك في منتهى الخطورة
> 
> 
> أنتِ تجملي الصورة ولكنها في منتهى البشاعة وحاشى لله أن يفعل ذلك​


 
وما البشاعه التي فيه اخي؟


----------



## fouad78 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الملكـــه قال:


> وما البشاعه التي فيه اخي؟


قولك أن الله يغري المؤمنين بالنساء
حاشى له​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*



			جواب كل هذا هل نحن ملاااائكة ام بشر؟

ولما لا نتمتع في الجنه.؟.....ما المانع ان كان الله يريد ان يرفه المؤمنين ويمتعهم؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

نحن بشر هنا على الأرض فضعف البشرية يحكم أجسادنا أما بعد قيامتنا ستكون لنا أجساد ممجده نكون كملائكة الله فى السماء لسنا بحاجة إلى أكل أو إلى شرب أو جنس .

أما إجابة لماذا لانتمتع فى الجنة؟
فنحن لم نقل أنه ليست هناك متعة فى الجنة ولكننا نقول أنها متعة غير التى نعرفها على الأرض فأى متعة عرفناها على الأرض عرفنا بعدها أنها وقتيه زائلة أما فى الأبدية فمتعتنا غير زائلة متعة من أنواع أخرى لم نألفها فى جسد بشريتنا لم نعرفها لأنها تفوق قدرات وإمكانيات هذا الجسد هى متعة تتوافق مع مجد وقداسة الله وأعذرينى فأنا لا أرى أى متعة فى إدخال هذا فى ذاك فى الأبديه بل أجده شيئا مقززا فى ظل الوجود فى الحضرة الإلهية*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*ما زال السؤال الذى تهربتى منه مطروحا أليس هناك أى عمل للولدان المخلدون سوى خدمة أهل الجنة ؟
ولماذا أهل الجنة محتاجون إلى خدمة أصلا ؟*


----------



## الملكـــه (14 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ما زال السؤال الذى تهربتى منه مطروحا أليس هناك أى عمل للولدان المخلدون سوى خدمة أهل الجنة ؟*
> *ولماذا أهل الجنة محتاجون إلى خدمة أصلا ؟*


 
لماذا يحتاج الملوك والامراء الى خدم؟

والولدان المخلدون ليس من باب الحاجه....بل لرفع شأن اهل الجنه....

كما ان الله تخدمه الملائكه....مع ان الله ليس بحاجة الى الخدمه


----------



## Philoxinos (14 سبتمبر 2011)

> [FONT=&quot]اذا تحول البشر يوم القيامه الى ملائكه فماذا ستكون وظيفتتهم؟


[/FONT]  
*[FONT=&quot]أنا لم أقل أنّ البشر ستكون لهم وظائف الملائكة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وبقولي أنّ الإنسان سيغدو مثل ملائكة الله، بمعنى أنّه لن يضطّر للأكل والشرب والجنس إلخ..*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وسؤالي قائم: (هل الملائكة مسرورون **[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بكونهم خلائق ناطقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟)[/FONT]*[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]ان حكمة الله من خلق الناس هو ان يعبدوه....لم يقل احدا ليلهو بهم في وقت فراغه


[/FONT]  
*[FONT=&quot]يبدو من هذا أنّ الله فشل في مخطّطه، وبات هناك فارق كبير بين الجنّة والأرض. فالبشر يعبدون الله أكثر ممّا سيعبدونه في الجنّة.**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وهذا واضح من حديثك بأنّ متع الجنّة لا تُحصى ولا تساوي جناح بعوضة.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وواضح بأنّه الذي له امرأة واحدة، له مجالٌ للعبادة أكثر من الذي له مئات.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot](ولكن المشكلة تكمن في أنّ العبادة في الإسلام هي قيدٌ كما يظهر، وسيُكسر في الجنّة)*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وقد قلتِ شيء آخر بأنّ الجنّة جزاء لعبادة الله على الأرض. وبالتالي نفهم أن لا وجود لعبادة فيما بعد بسبب اكتمال الجزاء.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ولكنّك ذكرتي أنّ الإنسان لن يترك العبادة في الجنّة، ومعكِ حقّ من الناحية الإسلامية. ولكن هلمّي نرى **[FONT=&quot]مقدار هذه العبادة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]فما وجدته هو دعاءٌ وحيد سيرفعه أهل الجنّة لله، وهو ماجاء في سورة النساء 10: 10 [FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]دعواهُم فيها سُبْحانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وتحيَّتهُم فيها سلامٌ وآخِر دعواهمُ أنَّ الحمدُ للهِ رَبَّ العالمين". وجملةُ حمدٍ لله، ولكنها لا تخاطب الله مباشرةً في سورة الزُّمر 74:39[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]وقالوا الحمدُ للهِ الذي صَدقنَا وعدهُ وأوْرثَنا الأرض نتبوّأ مِنَ الجنّةِ حيثُ نشاءُ فَنَعْمَ أجرُ العامِلين".[/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]أمّا بالنسبة لنا كمسيحيين فنقول أنّنا نرث الملكوت كأبناء، لا كعبيد. حيث نعيش (المحبّة الكاملة). يمكنك تخيّل وصف المحبّة الكاملة إن استطعتِ.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]قد أساعدك بمثال: تخيّلي شعورك لحظة وجودك مع أعزّ حبيبٍ لك. (حتّى هذه المحبّة تبقى ناقصة). ألن يقف الزمن حينها ولا تغدين تشعرين به.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]وعن قولك أنّ الإنسان هو إنسان وهو يسرّ بالأكل والشرب والزواج. فصدّقيني هناك من يعيشون دون هذه الأشياء إذ ابعدوها عنهم، ليس لنجاستها ولكن نظراً لأنّها تشغل وقتهم بعيداً عن الله. وهم حين رفضوها ليس ليروها في السماء، ومنهم أعدادٌ كثيرة وصلوا لدرجة القداسة، حتّى باتت هذه الأمور غير موجودة في قاموسهم.**
*[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]لو كنا اقل من الملائكه لما امر الله الملائكه بأن يسجدوا لآدم


[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ولكن يبدو أنّ الملائكة هم أفضل من البشر، فهم مثلاً لا يشغلهم شيء عن وجودهم في حضرة الله على الدوام. على عكس البشر الذين لا وقت لهم لرؤية الله بسبب وفرة النعم التي لاتُعد.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الملائكة مسرورون وهم بلا حاجة للأكل والشرب والجنس وغيرها. بينما البشر لا تكتمل سعادتهم إلّا بهذه الأمور. فأيّهما أرقى من الآخر.*[/FONT]



> [FONT=&quot]هذه التفاصيل المذكوره في الاسلام هي ليست الا شيئ بسييييييييييط جدامما هو في الجنه





> [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]الدنيـــــا وما فيها لا تسااااوي عند الله جناح بعووضه....يعني كل المتعه التي هنا لا تساوي شيئا امام ما سيعطيه الله لأهل الجنه من عيش مرفه ومرييييييح وللأبد


[/FONT]
​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت بهذا تناقضين ما هو مكتوب.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فمثلاً خذي الحديث: عن[FONT=&quot] أبي هريرة قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم..: "وإن له من الحور العين اثنتين وسبعين زوجةً سوى أزواجه من الدنيا**[/FONT][FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] نجد هنا أنّه حدّد عدداً معيّناً من الحور العين، فما الشيء الأكثر من ذلك!!*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فإنّ كانت الأمور تُحدَّد بهذا الشكل فأين **[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT][FONT=&quot]قال الله: أعددتُ لعابدي الصّالحين ما لا عينٌ رأت، ولا أذنٌ سمعت، ولا خطرَ على قلبِ بشرٍ". (وأرجوا منك أن تشرحي لنا أكثر هذا القول، فما شرحتيه يناقضها تماماً فجميع أوصاف الجنّة كما هو واضح قد سُمعت وعرفت وخطرت على بال الكثيرين).[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة، إنّ القدّيس بولس الرسول ذكر نفس القول قبل ظهور الإسلام بستّة قرون (فمن أخذ ممّن؟ وعند من يصدق القول، فعندنا في المسيحية ما من كلام يصف الملكوت؟)*[/FONT]
*
[FONT=&quot]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]وبصراحة هناك أوصافً كثيرة في الجنّة الإسلامية لا تقبل الزيادة فيها، أي لا شيء آخر غير ما وُصِفَ.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]ثمّ أختي المباركة لا أظن الجميع سيكونون مسرورين في الجنّة، خاصّة النساء.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فأنت مثلاً كمحاورة رائعة وفاهمة هل اللباس والذهب والحلي هو أسمى ما تطلبينه وتتمنينه في الجنّة. (على حساب أنّ النساء ليست من تشتهي وترغب بالرجال).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فلا عدل أبداً في إعطاء النساء حقّهن. على الرغم من أنّهن الأولى بذلك لمعاناتهنّ في هذه الحياة أكثر من الرجال (فلا عدل على الأرض ولا في الجنّة).*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثمّ تخيّلي مثلاً امرأة تشاهد زوجها في الجنّة وهو يسبح في بحر ٍ من الحور العين والولدان المخلّدين (إنّ كان أهلاً للحصول عليهم). فماذا سيكون شعورها تجاه من أحبّته طوال عمرها. وتخيّلي الأمر بالعكس أيضاً.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]فإن كانت المرأة تتصدّع بسبب ارتباط رجلها بامرأةٍ غيرها وهي على الأرض. فكيف والأمر مع حورٍ هذه عددها. ولا تقولي لي أنّ المرأة ستكون بلا مشاعر أيضاً في الجنّة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot](فأين هي المحبّة الصادقة؟) لربّما هذا ما تنقصه الجنّة.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اسألي نفسك هل هذا أفضل ما تريدينه. وإن لم يكن!! فقولي لي ما هو ما تتمنينه، وهو موجود في جنّة الإسلام.*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]تحياتي لكِ أختي العزيزة*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]اعتذر للإدارة بسبب جلبي شيئاً من الشواهد الإسلامية، نظراً لأهمّيتها في مناقشة الموضوع.*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 سبتمبر 2011)

عزيزتي الملكة

الفرق بين المسيحية والاسلام في هذه الجزئية بالذات هو التالي كي تعرفي الفرق لان سؤالك كان معرفة الجنة:

الاسلام: يعرف ما في الجنة ويوصفها بوصف غريزي وجسدي وبعض من الروحانية ولا يوجد شيء أخر لم يتم وصفه - وهو ما يشتاق اليه المسلم ويريده. أي ما يحس به أرضياً سيتوفر له في الجنة وبكثرة وبدون إنقطاع المأكل والمشرب والخمر والعسل والمتعة (الجنسية والجسدية والشهوانية) سميها ما شئت. والرسول وصفها لكم بقوله (ذكرٌ لا يمل وفرجٌ لا يحفى وشهوةٌ لا تنقطع).

المسيحية: ملكوت السماوات لا يوجد في أي وصف جسدي حسي بل هو وصف روحي ولا نقدر أن ندركه إلا اذا أمنا بأن المسيح هو المخلص الوحيد وطبقنا تعاليمه الإلهية على حياتنا وثبتنا الى المنتهى - هناك (اي في الملكوت) عندها سنعرف ما سنحس به. وهو الشوق الاكبر - فالذي لا تدركينه ولا تقدرين ان تصلي إليه حاليا، هو ما سيحثك وسيدفعك لفعل المستحيل كي تصلي اليه. وثقي بأنك ستصلين إن أردتي.

تحياتي


----------

